# Internet,telephone and TV



## Busybee (Aug 7, 2008)

We are due to move to Panama City in a few weeks time, can anyone tell me the cost of the above, we need high speed wireless broadband and a TV package which includes as much English premier football as possible.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Check the sites of the big providers - AT&T, Charter ... 
Google for chamber of commerce. Their site offers information such as that.
The folks at Citi Data are local and very helpful 
City-Data.com Forum: Relocation, Moving, Local City Discussions


----------



## JennSh (Aug 26, 2008)

It would probably depend on who the provider in your intended area is. Alot of them do offer "bundles" that include cable, phone, and highspeed internet. I know in the Tampa area in Florida I have Brighthouse and I get all 3 for about $100 per month. Or there are things like Vonage, and Skype for phones if you didn't want to do a bundle thing. I t really comes down to what you prefer I suppose.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

There should be several local providers, and several different packages available either from the phone company, local cable providers, and satellite services. I'm not sure how you will find out how much Premier League is available unless there is a special channel that follows it. It may be bundled in with BBC Ameria (everyone seems to have that, everywhere I've been recently), or on one of the ESPN networks. Perhaps there is something the football league can tell you about where they are carried overseas.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I did some extensive research on the Premier League issue. I asked my brother. He has a package that includes the Fox Soccer Channel. It carries three games each weekend, repeats them during the week, and shows a few more games during th week on a delayed basis. You won't be able to follow a particular team, but you won't die of Premier withdrawal, either.

And you might ge able to get games on the internet, too.


----------

